# old barrel



## playfx

I always wanted to make a barrel for my pirates, so last few days i've been looking to make one from mache, well it just didn't work out like I wanted, I had a small block of foam I found last year and figured I could use it, so I got the wood lathe out and wala, old pirate barrel. Now my wife wants me to make more!


----------



## joker

Holy crap play! You carved that out of a block of foam on a lathe?

That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## DarkShadows

BADASS! now, how long did it take??lol


----------



## playfx

It took less than 30 mins to form it on the lathe and cut the staves with sandpaper, and a few hours to paint it.


----------



## krough

Amazing Play. Bravo!


----------



## Parabola

Excellent work!


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow....that is great! Can you carve me a teddy bear holding balloons while eating a rotten apple? Not sure why I asked for that, but I have a feeling you could do it! It actually looks like a barrel that they would display at an amusement park. You did a really good job!


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, that's fantastic!

So when you're done with Joiseygal's teddy bear thing, how about a carving of Washington crossing the Delaware?


----------



## dave the dead

Very. Very nice Playfx!


----------



## Devils Chariot

That's real fancy looking! Nice owrk Play!


----------



## fritz42_male

I'd like a carving of Ahab being dragged down by Moby - lifesize & plenty of gore please!

Fantastic job!


----------



## GothicCandle

wow very nice.


----------



## playfx

Thanks everyone.

Oh....and I guess everyone wants their carving before halloween :zombie:


----------



## fritz42_male

Well duh!


----------



## Joiseygal

playfx said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Oh....and I guess everyone wants their carving before halloween :zombie:


Ummm...yea! :googly:


----------



## The Watcher

There is no way this was a easy task. Great Job.


----------



## Dixie

That is up there with the some of the MOST impressive things I have laid eyes upon in this hobby. I'm just speechless.


----------



## Stiff Kitten

I have to agree with Dixie. This forum has some of the most talented people. Great job


----------



## Mr_Chicken

too cool! how big is it?


----------



## playfx

Its about the size of a 5gal bucket.


----------



## beelce

The perfect old barrel....very nice


----------



## Scary Godmother

WOW!! That is fantastic, it looks so real, you are the carving master! I can only imagine what your pumpkins must look like! Great work!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Damn good job. I bet lathing the foam made quite a mess.


----------

